# how high do you stack snow



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what height are you guys plowing snow to? and do you have pics?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

I build a ramp with the snow, pushing the snow as far as I can....usually wind up with the snow around 8 to 10 feet, depending on if the snow can freeze enough for me to run on it with the atv.....I had pics but lost them when my computer went south...sorry. I'll try to find some on here, I thought I posted some.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea thats what i do ,so i can get rid of snow. mine are atleast 6 ' but i knocked them down. i almost flipped it as the wheelr found a soft spot and started to go lol. independent suspension lol
















and its snowin again, now that i mdae my quad more comfortable i plow more area lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I make them as high as I can go. I use to remove the banks at my house when I had mmy kubota. but I no longer have that and now I have a much bigger tractor so I wont be moving banks anymore lol.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

It all depends on where I am stacking the snow. Since most of my drives are in town and I have to stack at the end of the driveway I only stack about 3ft high so you can see to back out of the drive.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

I was at 5 feet a few weeks ago. But this thaw/melt/freeze is making it hard to keep the ramp.

It's like hitting a brick on the next day if the sun was out.



I bet if the snow was right you could go to 10'



Doug


----------



## res12cue (Oct 10, 2008)

Piled it at the end of the driveway, only the first real plowable event of the season. Once we get more then I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

*Piling On*

Last year I got my primary pile to right about 12'. It was the first year I really tried to see how high I could build it. Had a beer bet with a couple buddies. I ended up with 2-30 packs of free beer 

This year I was on track to possibly beat my 2008 pile. We got over 6' of snow from the middle of December to the middle of January. Then it warmed up. Here's where I stood before the melt off started.








[/URL][/IMG]

Because we are so exposed to the wind I pile as much as I can to the windward side of the driveway. Works pretty good at keeping the drifting down.

As a comparison, last year I could step off the snowpile in front of the shop right onto the roof. The eaves are at 12'.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

We go as high as the dozer will push and the amount of snow we get.


----------



## leroycool (Jan 22, 2009)

i go as high as i need  i am at 6 feet now with some of them


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

im way over that now and i got two piles goin lol

















im jumped my sled off it and i got a nose blled i was so high but because we have so much snow it was as soft as a pillow landing lol and i dont use a dozer haha


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

those piles are amazing for an atv


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I wish we would get enough snow to even plow let alone stack.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

youd think i was an equipmwnt operator lol im higher than the town plow, i had one next to the road and my neighbor didnt like it, he knocked it down with his tractor, lookin down at cars is always fun lol.

you have to be careful with irs because when you get to the top if you go to far the front wheel drops which makes the backend want to flip over, ive been close to goin ass over tea kettle lol


----------



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

*2008's Primary Pile*

This is the only pic I can find of last years primary pile this was taken in early Febuary, by the time I finished plowing in march it was even with the eave of the shop.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

ALC-GregH;732413 said:


> I wish we would get enough snow to even plow let alone stack.


i feel your pain.lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

gro ganeer your gettin close lol,

if you guys lived here, trust me youd be *****in lol, we've been gettin hit everyday or other with these crappy little 6'', and were suspose to get some storm, i stopped watchin the news lol, its depressing me haha


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

some of your snow piles are just sick.

they are some pretty impressive Piles that you have done.

Pile em HIGH,

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks sublime, im waiting for some more powder to cushion my landing on my sled lol, i cant make it to the top anymore as its nearly vertical, and the plow only goes so far up lol, you come to a sudden stop when that happens lol, its been snowin 6'' a day for awhile and im gettin sick of it lol.


----------

